# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Sjellja e lirë e vajzës dhe psiqika e saj

## besim

Si duket sjellja e lire e vajzes ka sjell ne nje shkatrim masiv te popullit ..por kisha dasht me teper kujdes per kete gje ...jam teper i angazhuar reth kesaj ceshtje per ket sjellje edhe per te ardhmen e shkurt qe na pret me shkatrime edhe gjera te papritura !

----------


## Inconstant Moon

hmm, jam kurioze te dij perkufizimin tend te "sjellja e lire"

----------


## vlora

Besim,  eshte pikerisht ky mentalitet qe e mban ambjentet shqiptare ne ate nivel qe jane.  

Sipas teje femrat nuk duhet te jene te lira, ato duhet te jene skllave te macokeve si ty. 

Koncepte te tilla s'i gjen me as ne Afrike e Azi.

Shume here me vjen turp per disa nga  bashkeatdhetaret  e mi.

Vlora

----------


## Anton

Sjellja e lire?

Sjell shkaterrim?

Te popujve?

E ke fjalen qe ne duhet ti trajtojme vajzat si talibanet?

Apo si ne afrike qe i presin dhe i qepin organin gjenital?

Apo si ne Arabi Suadite ku eshte e ndaluar qe nje burre ti flasi nje gruaje ne rruge apo ku eshte e percaktuar se duhet te vishen keshtu e jo ndryshe.

Te ta them shkurt e qarte:

Femra duhet me domosdo te jete barabarte me mashkullin nen kendveshtrimin e te drejtave ligjore.
Nuk mund te kete shoqeri njerezore me skllave qofshin keta zezaket , femijet apo grate.

----------


## Sokoli

Ne jemi sterbijte e Ilireve qe kan pas mbretereshe Teuten nderkohe qe Talebanet zbuluan se mishi i pjekur ishte me i shijshem se ai i gjalli e katragjyshi i Ameriko Vespucit ish akoma beqar. Jeni ne metro apo jo?

Pastaj une nuk kuptoj se si i jeni pergjigjur Besos kur nuk merret vesh se c'ka thene ne fakt.
O Beso, po qe se i permbahesh ndonje citati fetar, JAZEK...
Po qe se flet nga eksperienca, s'ka gje... wellcome in the middle of us  hahaha

----------


## verior

Mendoj se "besim"nuk meriton pergjigje dhe nuk ja vlen të debatosh me të ...................me respekt

----------


## besim

me vjen keq por sjellja e lire na preokupon shum edhe pse sja vnojm mendjen ..pershkak jan duke u be keto shkatrime ...si psh do te ju tregoj disa gjera shkurt ...martesa edhe e lindja e fmive moter e vlla (te cilet jan te nderlidhur familjarisht ...kush jep pergjigje per ket!!!)
sjellja e lire e cila sjell edhe shkatrime tjera te cilat nga pak nga pak do te ju jap sqarime edhe te tjera ?
me vjen keq por fillim eshte kjo ~

----------


## Anton

O besim a di ti se per ca flet?

Pse sjellja e lire i sjell martesat moter e vlla?

Ato martesa jane te ndaluara me ligj.

Si e do ti sjelljen e vajzave ?

Qe ta caktoje babi psh me ke do te martohet!

Kot po te pyes:

E di ti se ketu jemi tek forumi "kulture demokratike"?

----------


## Tironcja---

Me fal besim.....por ksaj teme qe ke nis ti ske cfare te pergjigjesh....se nuk e di a je....por dukesh fanatik. lal bota gjithmon ka per tu prishur me shume e me shume cdo dit. nuk ke cfare ben as ti as une. Edhe sbesoj se vajzat do ndryshojne sjelljen e tyre. pastaj prit ti mos flit ne pergjithsi ne na bere te gjithave nji soj...cdo njeri sillet ndryshe. pastaj martesa moter e vlla ska te bej fare me lirin e vajzave.....perkundrasi une them se ajo gje ndodh ngaqe ndoshta vajze ka qen shume e kontrolluar.....dhe jo e lire per shume gjera...keshtu qe e vetma rruge zgjidhje mund te keq qen ajo. nejse une nuk jom eksperte thjesht po them ca mendoj. edhe mos e vrit menjen shume........se ti merrnim gjonat fije per fije ishim bo te gjith budallej tani.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Estella

Me nje fjale cdo individ qofte mashkull apo femer ka te drejte morale, per lirine  dhe veprimet e veta, per objektivat qe ky person vulnetarisht ka vendosur te beje. 
Te drejtat e dikujt jane nje koncept moral, nje koncept qe i japin llogjike tranzicionit qe drejtojne nje individ, qofte kjo ndaj vetes apo te tjerve, nje koncept qe rezervon dhe mbron te drejtat morale ne nje "social Context".
Liria eshte nje koncept shume i thjeshte, esential dhe i rendesishem qe dallon lirine nga skllaveria. (Freedom has only one meaning the absence of physical coercion).

Per mendimin tim liria eshte gjeja me fandamentale qe i jepet nje njeriu. Perderisa mendimet, njohurite, dhe veprimet racionale jane pjese te individit, perderisa zgjedhja  qe ai/ajo ben jane te varura nga individi, perderisa kemi te drejte te mohojme apo te pohojme, perderisa kemi ardhur ne kete bote atehere kemi te drejte pa dallime raciale, ngjyre apo origjine.
For every individual a right is the moral sanction of a possitive of his freedom to act on his own judgement, for his/her own goals, by his/her voluntary, uncoerced choice.
Atehere ne duhet te kethehemi mbrapsh dhe te jetojme ne kohet e diktatorve, Besim sipas teje.
Tironce jam me ty edhe une, me dukesh fanatik Besim mbase nuk je i tille nuk e di por nga menyra e te folurit mund te them se po.
Nejse po e le  te shoh pergjigjen tende se mund te te mbaj gjithe diten e naten me debate.
Edhe dicka tjeter,  po ti kesh lexuar edhe filozofet me te famshem te shekujve me pare nuk e kane pare femren si nje individ pa te drejta fjale. Po te jesh i interesuar me bej nje ze se do te te dergoj ndonje faqe libri te shkruar nga filozofe si aristoteli.
naten te gjithe dhe shnet.

----------


## skerdi

Une  mendoj  se  sjellja  e  "lire"  e  Besimit  (i  paedukate  dhe  qe  e  hap  gojen  para  logjikes)  sjell  shkaterrim.   Une  kujtoja  se  po  tallej  ky  
C'ben  mo  njeri?  Nuk  jemi  para  1000  vjetesh.   Pse  ke  frike  nga  te  drejtat  e  gruas  (te  drejta  Universale).   Kush  kujton  se  je  te  flasesh  keshtu  per  jeten  e  dikujt  tjeter?   Mos  valle  ke  frike  se  po  te  ngrene  femrat  koken,  shokeve  te  tu  (apo  mbase  dhe  ty)  nuk  do  tu  ece  mire  tregtia  (e  prostitucionit)?
Forgive  them  God.   They  have  no  f...ing  idea  what  they're  doing.   Dear  Lordddddddddd

----------


## Estella

Dhe une do i luteha zotit per femrat qe do te binin ne doren tuaj.
 :Shpata:

----------


## skerdi

No  kiding  Estella

----------


## kosovar

besim

Ke humbur rrugën n'oborr lol! Kush të kupton ty se çka flet?

----------


## Albo

Cili eshte ai ligj apo ajo norme qe u jep lirite apo u mohon lirite njerezve te sekseve te ndryshme?

Mendoni per nje cast dhe perpiquni te gjeni burimin e lirive apo "moralit" dhe kini  per te kuptuar qe cdo shoqeri e cdo kulture ka ritualet e veta dhe rolet te ndryshme te sekseve ne ate shoqeri.

Une nuk marr persiper te them qe kjo eshte drejte dhe kjo eshte e gabuar, pasi kjo  bote eshte vende dhe popuj, dhe si e tille ka nje larmi kulturash te ndryshme me vlerat e tyre.

Mendimi im eshte qe askush nuk duhet ti imponoje kulturave te tjera moralin e vet. Evoluimi i mentalitetit njerezor duhet te kete trajektoren e nje renie te lire, e pa ndikuar nga faktoret e jashtem.

----------


## skerdi

Albo.   Me  gjithe  respekt  per  postimin  tuaj  (e  kuptoj  qe  nuk  nisesh  me  qellime  te  gabuara),  do  te  thoja  qe  nuk  jam  dakort  me  ty  per  disa  gjera.
Je  shprehur  qe  sjellja  e  gruas  (tema  per  te  cilen  flasim)  varet  nga  larmia  e  kulturave  dhe  ka  vlera  te  ndryshme.
Sjellja  e  gruas  percaktohet  vetem  nga  Krijuesi  (natura,  zoti)  qe  i  ka  dhene  vetem  e  vetem  nje  vlere:  e  barabarte  me  burrin.   Pra  nuk  ka  pse  te  varet  nga  morali,  pasi  eshte  universale  (natyrore).

----------


## skerdi

Te  degjuam  te  flasesh  per  "sjelljen  e  lire  te  vajzes".
Ke  ndonje  leksion  per  "psiqiken  e  saj"????

----------


## Albo

Skerdi, nese do ti mesonim gjerat ne teori, pa kerkuar qe te gjenim nje zbatim edhe ne praktike, gjithcka do te ishte ideale.

Ti me lart shprehesh se eshte Krijuesi dhe Zoti qe i ndan rolet, dhe une do te thosha qe ne shoqerine qe jetojme kjo nuk eshte aspak e vertete. Shembuj:


Gjithe besimtareve katolike u ndalohen maredheniet seksuale para-martesore, por shumica e tyre po e shkelin kete ligj kardinal.

Te gjithe besimtareve katolike u ndalohet divorci, por edhe ky ligj ka filluar te nenvleresohet derisa nje dite do te bier.

Nese rolet do te na i falte Zoti, a do te toleronte ai abortin?

etj. etj..

Me kete dua te them qe nuk eshte as Zoti, dhe as librat e shenjta nga te cilat ne marim moralin si shoqeri. Moralin si shoqeri e marim nga ligjet qe nxjerrin kongreset dhe parlamentet, nga filmat qe shohim, nga organizatat ne te cilat bejme pjese. Pra me pak fjale: NJEREZIT.

Shkrimi im kish per qellim qe tu bente te kuptonit se njerezve te kulturave te ndryshme, askush nuk ka te drejte tu mohoje moralin e tyre, duke u diktuar moralin tone me justifikimin se "ata jane te prapambetur, dhe ne jemi moderne". Ndikimi maksimal qe nje shoqeri mund te beje mbi nje tjeter, eshte shembulli i stilit te jetes dhe kaq. Nuk mund tu diktosh njerezve moralin tend, i mire apo i keq qofte, pasi secili e zgjedh vete moralin e tij.

----------


## sweety79

Po Albo ka te drejte nuk duhet te gjykojme moralin e te tjereve si i drejte apo i gabuar duke i thene qe e drejte eshte ajo qe mendojme ne.Po jepni mendimet tuaja per ate cfare kerkon ai pavasiht se ajo per shume nga ne nuk kerkon pergjigje.

----------


## skerdi

Tamam  kete  dua  te  them  edhe  une,  asnjeri  nuk  ka  te  drejte  te  imponoje  moralin  e  tij  kundrejt  nje  tjetri.   P.sh.  shoqerite  arabe  nuk  kane  aspak  te  drejte  per  te  imponuar  moralin  (imoralitetin)  e  tyre  kundrejt  gruas
Sa  per  abortin,  une  mendoj  qe  zoti  do  ta  toleronte  ate.

----------

